# Milner Centerpin Question



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

I have the opportunity to get a Milner Labrador centerpin and St. Croix rod setup. Was wondering if anyone has any info on the Milner pin. Anyone have one likes dislikes? I currently have an okuma.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

do a search.you'll see they are highly respected in the pinning community.
Top notch


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Call Craig at EO. I believe he's a big fan and I'm sure he could answer some questions. I was in there a couple weeks ago and he got a new puppy, name is Milner. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

nooffseason said:


> Call Craig at EO. I believe he's a big fan and I'm sure he could answer some questions. I was in there a couple weeks ago and he got a new puppy, name is Milner.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That right there should say it all..


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

How much are you paying is it new or used? You can't go wrong with any Milner reel.


----------

